# 75 Gallon with massive driftwood



## EmilyKale (Mar 9, 2015)

The driftwood looks great! Do you have any fish in there other than the discus?


----------



## Dustin87 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks! I have 3 discus, 7 cories, 1 GBR ( used to be two but my fiancees cat scared him and he jumped out) and have 2 bloodfin tetras, used to be 15 but the same thing happened to them with the cat. They were all in my old tank and is why i got the new 75 with glass lids to help prevent that from happenig again. There is also a brisle nose pleco. 

I am looking to either get 15 more bloodfins or i might get rummynoses instead, a couple more gbrs and 4-5 more discus


----------



## unionfishguy (Jan 15, 2014)

That's some awesome wood!! Where did you find that behemoth?? 
Also, you should totally put some kind of moss on the top section of the wood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin87 (Dec 14, 2014)

i was out kayaking at my cottage and saw it poking out of the water so i pulled it out and hauled it back to land. Ya i was planning on getting some riccia from my brother once its water logged and going to replace some of the anubias where the rock is located. I currently have some hc growing on the top thats sticking out of the water. I took it from my old piece of driftwood from my 35. Thats the old tank 
Pretty much took all the plants from there and put them in the 75


----------

